# Vertical clearance and raising table saw height



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Anyone put a tablesaw up several inches?

I've never tried it but I'm considering it so I can get the right
fence rail to clear over the iron work table on a weird German
machine I don't use very often.

I'm 6'1". I have read about really tall people putting table
saws and other machines up higher but I'm not really tall
and I'm wondering what the drawbacks of putting the 
saw table up at 39" or so would be.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Loren, I raised my tablesaw up by 5 3/4" so I could use my big (11 1/2') workbench as an outfeed table. Haven't seen any downside. In fact it stresses my back less and I can see things better!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Never heard of it, but I prefer the drill press, mortiser, and miter saw higher…less need to stoop over and closer to eye level. Not sure how reaching out over the TS would feel though.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont know if this relates to you my friend…

I am six foot one, with severe back problems. Frankly I am lucky I can do any woodworking at all. I have a Ridgid R4510 portable contractor saw. It is a decent saw, and I have upgraded it fully, but at the end of the day, I have to bed my back to use it. Any bend at all is a problem for me. Add to that the weight of a board, problem gets bigger. Add 10 more cuts…you get my drift. Most of my work is small stock to make boxes etc. I took an old bench mounted table saw, and built it into my bench system. All of my benches sit at 42 inches high, because thats what I need specifically to be able to work. It was been a godsend for me, and as much as I love my Ridgid I only use it when I have to. As far as your saw goes, not sure what type you have so it may be a much bigger job. My vote is yes.

When I built in the table saw I mentioned, I rebuilt the top and fence. I thought it came out pretty cool. Check it out here http://lumberjocks.com/projects/83819 if you want.

If this has nothing to do with why you want to raise your saw, sorry if Ive wasted your time my firend! Best of luck and let us know what you do!

-TBW


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think the main drawback would be that as the saw is raised higher it will get more difficult to exert downward pressure on the stock. Then you would have to rely on feather boards, also I don't really think anyone would want a table saw at eye level. So within limits any height that feels comfortable should work.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

No concerns nor have I ever tried it, but I'd remind you to be very careful as you get used to the new height. Muscle memory is a powerful thing, and I could see myself performing an action I've done literally hundreds of times with my current TS height, and forgetting to account for the new height. I'd work real slow as you get used to the new height is what I'm saying (I have no doubt you would anyway, but always good to get a reminder).


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Loren,

I'm comfortable with a table saw at 36". I am 5'6". You shouldn't have
a problem at 39".

I also raised my miter saw to 40" when I built a station for it. It is much
easier to use now.

BJ


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I raised mine 3", from 34" to 37". My previous TS (an R4512) was 37" tall and I had built my outfeed / assembly table to accommodate that height. I'm 5' 11" and it works for me… I don't think I'd want it much higher, though.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

I not only raised mine, but also put it on rollers, so it's easily moved. Total length of saw and extensions is about 60 inches, with a router insert. Sweet… LOL Bob


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

My first thought was similar to bondo's. You may lose some downward pressure and kickbacks instead of hitting you in the chest will now hit you in the throat or chin.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have seen it done. I don't see where it would cause a problem with the saw. As long as you are comfortable using it. I am 6'1" as well, up a few inches wouldn't bother me.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Whatever is most convenient for you. One saw fits all doesn't apply.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

When I had a portable saw on a rossou like stand I raised it with smaller concrete pavers to fit my outfeed table. All of my benches in my shop are around 39 inches. It works well for me and I am 6 feet tall. I have a new table saw now and the height is right at 39 so it all is fine. I don't think you should have a problem


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

im 5'10" and mine is at 40" because of moveable base works fine for me.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I built a base to raise my Unisaw and to incorporate the dust collection.
I raise all my tools the last one being my brand new Grizzly band saw


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm 6'3" and my saw is set @ 38" as are ALL my machine tops and worktable tops in my shop. Works well for me!!!!


----------

